# My back has been sore for about a week...



## nasher27 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey guys I'm 18, weigh around 170lbs and last week I started a set program (I'm not sure what to call it) my friend used to do to gain strength for football. It consists of doing 5 reps of an exercise (bench, squat, deadlift) at 65% of your 1RM, then 3 reps at 75%, 3 reps at 80%, 2 reps at 85%, 2 reps at 90%, then 1 rep at 95%. 

Anyway, 2 weeks ago I maxed out on deadlift at 380 and then last week did the sets for deadlift followed by the rest of my routine for the day (which consisted of 3x8 rep sets of bent over BB rows, BB clean press and pull-ups followed by abs).

I was fairly sore in the shower immediately following the workout (although I didn't experience any pain _during_ the workout) and the next morning I woke up incredibly sore, but didn't think much of it as it was a brand new heavy lifting program and I haven't deadlifted heavy for a month and a half or so. The problem is I still felt sore in my lower back this morning after waking up and it's been a week now since I deadlifted. Should I be concerned about any spinal disk problems? It's not the first time I've deadlifted heavy, but I've never been sore for this long before (I usually don't get very sore from deadlifting at all).


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 7, 2011)

Soreness doesn't feel the same as a spinal disk being hurt I'd imagine.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 7, 2011)

Where is the soreness?

Do you do any flexibility/stretching/foam rolling after your workouts?

Are you sure your technique was good during the pull?


----------



## nasher27 (Feb 8, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Where is the soreness?


In the first few days after the workout, I could barely bend over without feeling pain all around my lower back.  It's been getting better every day, as I pretty much only feel any pain/soreness now when I'm bending my upper body to about 90 degrees (which was practically impossible a week ago). Now I'd say it's pretty much isolated around the lumbar vertebrae area and maybe 1" out from the spine on either side.



Gazhole said:


> Do you do any flexibility/stretching/foam rolling after your workouts?


No, I do not.



Gazhole said:


> Are you sure your technique was good during the pull?


I did everything normally, and form has never been a problem for me before.


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 9, 2011)

same thing happened to me 3 months ago, no real pain at first but just sore and really stiff. well it got worse. had a ct scan yesterday and it looks like i wont be squatting or deadlifting for a WHILE. i blame myself, i was getting back into deadlifts and just went too fast too soon.
GO SEE THE DOC
i waited 3 months to go to the doctor bacause i was just going to ride it out. now im fucked. nobody on this forum is certafied to diagnose you over the internet.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 9, 2011)

nasher27 said:


> No, I do not.



My advice would be to start. I do 10 minutes dynamic flexibility/mobility stuff before every session, and 20-40 minutes static stretching and foam rolling after every session. Still manage to keep total workout time to 90 minutes, and it makes 100% difference to soreness, especially the lower back, not to mention improves flexibility and mobility so you're able to be more efficient in your movement during exercise.


----------



## nasher27 (Feb 9, 2011)

The situation just got a lot worse. I woke up this morning feeling fine in my lower back area, deciding that the pain last week was just soreness that had gone away. 

Today is squat day (something that I haven't done since deadlift day last week, I skipped them because of the soreness) and on my second to last set, at the bottom of my rep I heard a pop in my lower back and felt intense pain. I somehow finished out the rep but immediately racked the weight and had to sit out the rest of the workout.

I'm almost positive wasn't form, but I did have to take about 5-6 steps out of the rack to do the set (normally I take 1-2 steps out) and I'm putting my money on that being the culprit, along with the back weakness from last week.

The pain isn't as bad now (about 2 hours after the workout), but it will still spike up randomly, and it's a little painful to walk. I'm going to see how it feels tomorrow morning and probably get it checked out.


----------



## dteller1 (Feb 9, 2011)

id seriously get it checked out, especially if during another exercise your hearing popping etc and getting intense pain, if you ignore it and it is something that needs fixing and you make it a lot worse, you'll wish you'd spent 30 mins going to the doc.....


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 10, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> i waited 3 months to go to the doctor bacause i was just going to ride it out. now im fucked. nobody on this forum is certafied to diagnose you over the internet.


 
dude go see the doctor. fuck being tough, the back is nothing to play with


----------



## redman21 (Feb 10, 2011)

man soreness is good it means you really worked that muscle group hard man. i stay sore for long peroids of time too arfter a hard workout. i suggest maybe taking some creatine to speed up your recovery time, and if you have access to an ice bath those also work great.


----------



## dteller1 (Feb 10, 2011)

redman21 said:


> man soreness is good it means you really worked that muscle group hard man. i stay sore for long peroids of time too arfter a hard workout. i suggest maybe taking some creatine to speed up your recovery time, and if you have access to an ice bath those also work great.



this is probably the worst advice.....if you do have something wrong and ignore it and make it a lot worse? like someone has said no one can diagnose you over the internet, yes soreness for a few days is fine, but if your hearing popping and intense pain a week later you really need to get it looked at


----------

